# Romshepherd is gone, other sites followed.



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

After emuparadise removed all the roms on their website in august now Romshepherd is closed. The site was already targeted by dns-blocking in august (at least from Italy) following a Nintendo legal initiative. Topcatroms, his brother torrent tracker faced the same destiny.
Also 4chan removed the forum about emulators and Pleasuredome, a torrent tracker mainly focused on mame roms but also with console related content removed all the torrents with Nintendo stuff.

Now, on the homepage of Romshepherd you can only read the following statement:

edit: I was wrong, only Nintendo roms and isos are removed from Pleasuredome. The original Sony playstation collection is still available
===================================================================================================
To Whom It May Concern

*Infringement of Nintendo’s Intellectual Property Rights*

I do not make available, distribute, sell or let for hire, offer or expose for sale or hire, advertise for sale or hire, have in my possession for commercial purposes or otherwise deal in or with the unauthorised copies of video games developed for Nintendo’s video game platforms and do not do so because I acknowledge that they infringe the intellectual property rights of Nintendo together with other publishers and developers. I have also agreed not to make such infringing copies. I am making this statement in order to educate others not to do so either.

[cut]
Internet piracy and counterfeiting of Nintendo's video game products is illegal and I support Nintendo’s enforcement of its intellectual property rights with a view to reducing video game piracy worldwide, in order that it and its collaborators may continue to invest in the development of new video games.

Yours faithfully

Nigel Fletcher / Terra_Cresta


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

Never heard of those ROM sites. And you still can get games from that one Paradise but it requires a lot of work, and no, I won't mention how to either.


----------



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard of those ROM sites.



Pleasuredome is almost 20 years old and Romshepherd started more than 10 years ago. About 4chan...you really never heard about it? ;-)


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2018)

well that wasn't surprising how Nintendo have been activily hunting lately.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

contezero said:


> Pleasuredome is almost 20 years old and Romshepherd started more than 10 years ago. About 4chan...you really never heard about it? ;-)



I didn't say 4chan, did I? No. The other two I never heard of, 4chan is just a hellhole. And with EP, the games are quite gone per se, but I won't say more than that on here.

Nintendo has been nothing but overly-litigious jackholes as of late.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 12, 2018)

Lolz, all this got super aggressive after that Switch-sdk leak happened. Once that event took place, Ninten-Ninjas went into overdrive with takedowns.


----------



## Cubuss (Dec 12, 2018)

Romshepard already removed Nintendo switch forum section / releases a while ago,


But now they gone completly,

Riperoni


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't say 4chan, did I? No. The other two I never heard of, 4chan is just a hellhole. And with EP, the games are quite gone per se, but I won't say more than that on here.
> 
> Nintendo has been nothing but overly-litigious jackholes as of late.


I guess you would feel the same if you had a multi-million dollar business with responsibilities to publishers, developers and shareholders.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I guess you would feel the same if you had a multi-million dollar business with responsibilities to publishers, developers and shareholders.



I don't care so much that they protect their IP more than their lack of care of providing better options to legally obtain said IP. The Nintendo Switch Online is utter garbage, ooh, NES games, we haven't had those before!


Offer NES, N64, Snes, etc, otherwise until they do, I will pirate the hell out of them. Too bad for them.

I know how to get games from EP, but I will not say more here.

They're sitting on a goldmine, offering more games on Switch Online, but no, they have to sit on their fat asses not doing a thing about it. Greedy bastards.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 12, 2018)

Holy shit.
Another one?

Fucking stop, Nintendo, seriously.
These sites are making no harming to your fucking business at all.
You are making millions out of the Switch and each game, stop with your draconian bullshit about intellectual properties already.

Besides there are a lot of ROMs that are not available in any form in current media, how the fuck are we supposed to get those?

Again, I encourage everyone reading to search for full romsets of consoles and back them up in one of your drives. Most likely torrents will be the way to share ROMs in the near future.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Holy shit.
> Another one?
> 
> Fucking stop, Nintendo, seriously.
> ...



In before the "but it's their right to not provide games, they owe you nothing" bullshit response. Yes, it's true, but they have no right to complain about third party ROMs and ISO images, they have NO jurisdiction over those, so what right do they have to take those down as well? Oh I know, they don't. 

NES only can fuck itself.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> In before the "but it's their right to not provide games, they owe you nothing" bullshit response. Yes, it's true, but they have no right to complain about third party ROMs and ISO images, they have NO jurisdiction over those, so what right do they have to take those down as well? Oh I know, they don't.
> 
> NES only can fuck itself.


You would be surprised how many lawfirms have multiple clients with the same shared intrests. I totally understand what and why they take down the rom sites. Even if the games are older than most people here, it's still their legal option.

Also you would be surprised how easy they're still to find. No need for the backdoor access you talk about either


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

linuxares said:


> You would be surprised how many lawfirms have multiple clients with the same shared intrests. I totally understand what and why they take down the rom sites. Even if the games are older than most people here, it's still their legal option.
> 
> Also you would be surprised how easy they're still to find. No need for the backdoor access you talk about either



Not the third party games, Nintendo owns the rights to jack shit for non-Nintendo IP. They can suck it.  They don't even allow  more than shitty NES games on Switch, so why the hell should I comply? Sorry, but I'm buying a single older game of theirs.

Again, I don't care that they protect their first party games, but not allowing us to legally obtain them is just a dick move. I don't care if it's "their right", they blatantly refuse to allow more games to be bought then bitch about piracy like they have no choice to provide more games online.


----------



## cearp (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't say 4chan, did I? No. The other two I never heard of, 4chan is just a hellhole. And with EP, the games are quite gone per se, but I won't say more than that on here.


i guess it's some internet archive/way back machine thing?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

cearp said:


> i guess it's some internet archive/way back machine thing?



Still a hellhole.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 12, 2018)

linuxares said:


> You would be surprised how many lawfirms have multiple clients with the same shared intrests. I totally understand what and why they take down the rom sites. Even if the games are older than most people here, it's still their legal option.
> 
> Also you would be surprised how easy they're still to find. No need for the backdoor access you talk about either


Very, very true. It's surprising alright!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

AgentChet said:


> Very, very true. It's surprising alright!



Nintendo has no right to take down games from systems whose IP they don't even own.

Look at all that money they're losing from games that they're not selling, the horror!  Poor Nintendo!


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo has no right to take down games from systems whose IP they don't even own.
> 
> Look at all that money they're losing from games that they're not selling, the horror!


Remember Chaos? Remember LimeWire? Remember Piratebay? Many platforms can get in trouble even if it doesn't seem totally black and white. Who knows, Romsheperd could be doing what Chaos did a year ago and shutdown before any trouble does show up.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not the third party games, Nintendo owns the rights to jack shit for non-Nintendo IP. They can suck it.  They don't even allow  more than shitty NES games on Switch, so why the hell should I comply? Sorry, but I'm buying a single older game of theirs.
> 
> Again, I don't care that they protect their first party games, but not allowing us to legally obtain them is just a dick move. I don't care if it's "their right", they blatantly refuse to allow more games to be bought then bitch about piracy like they have no choice to provide more games online.


It's not Nintendo per say that takes them down. It's the lawfirm. If the lawfirm also have Sony on board, they can therefore in a same swoop take them down as well. You need to read up a bit more on this, it's not as black and white as you say.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

AgentChet said:


> Remember Chaos? Remember LimeWire? Remember Piratebay? Many platforms can get in trouble even if it doesn't seem totally black and white. Who knows, Romsheperd could be doing what Chaos did a year ago and shutdown before any trouble does show up.



Just look at all the money that they're not making from the games that aren't available digitally. They must be so devastated.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 12, 2018)

linuxares said:


> You would be surprised how many lawfirms have multiple clients with the same shared intrests. I totally understand what and why they take down the rom sites. Even if the games are older than most people here, it's still their legal option.


In my opinion copyright laws are a problem. Intellectual property has to be protected. Yes. Investments have to be protected. Yes. But why so looong? Nobody will pay me for the work my grandfather has done – sadly he was craftsman, not a bestseller author.
For the USA there comes one thing to my mind: Copyright Term Extension Act. It even has a fitting nickname: Mickey Mouse Protection Act.

But on the other side... Nintendo reminds me of Don Quixote fighting against windmills. Or fighting against a Hydra. Seriously I stumbled upon complete ROM-sets some time ago – without even searching for them as I do not “pirate”. On a site where I never thought to find ROMs (and which Nintendo probably can’t do anything against).


the_randomizer said:


> Just look at all the money that they're not making from the games that aren't available digitally. They must be so devastated.


Sometimes I think they(big N) do not want to sell every old game they have the copyrights for. Some old games are really good - and really long. They can not get full price for old games like back then. Better sell full price new games than keeping customers busy with cheap old ones.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

KleinesSinchen said:


> In my opinion copyright laws are a problem. Intellectual property has to be protected. Yes. Investments have to be protected. Yes. But why so looong? Nobody will pay me for the work my grandfather has done – sadly he was craftsman, not a bestseller author.
> For the USA there comes one thing to my mind: Copyright Term Extension Act. It even has a fitting nickname: Mickey Mouse Protection Act.
> 
> But on the other side... Nintendo reminds me of Don Quixote fighting against windmills. Or fighting against a Hydra. Seriously I stumbled upon complete ROM-sets some time ago – without even searching for them as I do not “pirate”. On a site where I never thought to find ROMs (and which Nintendo probably can’t do anything against).
> ...



And that makes it all the more bullshit. Not to mention, it makes me feel a lot better about pirating the games they can sell but refuse to.  Screw that.

Copyright laws suck the way they are.


----------



## cearp (Dec 12, 2018)

i wonder how long it will be until someone puts up a rom site on the darknet...
has it happened already?
because i guess nintendo won't bother with that, surely.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 12, 2018)

Can't say I disapprove of Nintendo taking down ROM sites, but I do wish they offered better way of playing retro games on newer systems - NES Mini, SNES Mini and the free NES games with Switch Online are all nice, but they offer limited catalogs; no Chrono Trigger with SNES Mini? Really want a way to play MOTHER 1 / Earthbound Beginnings on a Switch in particular.
Particularly would like better ways to play N64 games on a Switch, setting up my Wii U takes a while, and I don't have a way to dump N64 carts.


----------



## veggav (Dec 12, 2018)

They should just give up. 

Almost the entire content of romshephered was and still is on Usenet. While they target torrents and rom sites obfuscated content on usenet will be forever available.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 12, 2018)

cearp said:


> i wonder how long it will be until someone puts up a rom site on the darknet...
> has it happened already?
> because i guess nintendo won't bother with that, surely.


I'd be very interested in this, for sure.
Tor and darknet would probably be the best way to give Nintendo the full-on middle finger without them being able to do jackshit.


----------



## cearp (Dec 12, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'd be very interested in this, for sure.
> Tor and darknet would probably be the best way to give Nintendo the full-on middle finger without them being able to do jackshit.


if it does happen I hope it's something 'good' like emuparadise or the-eye, and not one of those forums where everything is fragmented in different threads and you need to click thanks to display the download link that's behind some adfly link... i hate that stuff

eh... downloading over tor isn't great i heard. but for small roms it would be ok.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 12, 2018)

cearp said:


> if it does happen I hope it's something 'good' like emuparadise or the-eye, and not one of those forums where everything is fragmented in different threads and you need to click thanks to display the download link that's behind some adfly link... i hate that stuff
> 
> eh... downloading over tor isn't great. i forgot about that.
> but for small roms it would be ok.


I agree.
If a Rom sharing site does appear on the darknet, it should be one of those properly organized sites, where everything is segmented per consoles, alphanumerical entries, etc.

Forums like the iso sites and so are a bother to navigate for sure, but until something like a proper rom site on darknet is available, it's the best we have for current gen games.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 12, 2018)

Lol, darknet.. Like I2P, Zeronet, or IPFS?


----------



## proffk (Dec 12, 2018)

why are nintendo not going after soulja boy and his lazy ass clone consoles. He promises his handheld console can play nsw & vita games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

The Minish LAN said:


> Can't say I disapprove of Nintendo taking down ROM sites, but I do wish they offered better way of playing retro games on newer systems - NES Mini, SNES Mini and the free NES games with Switch Online are all nice, but they offer limited catalogs; no Chrono Trigger with SNES Mini? Really want a way to play MOTHER 1 / Earthbound Beginnings on a Switch in particular.
> Particularly would like better ways to play N64 games on a Switch, setting up my Wii U takes a while, and I don't have a way to dump N64 carts.



You can thank Square Enix for no Chrono Trigger.


----------



## DKB (Dec 12, 2018)

Pleasuredome is gone?? Fuck! I got my like 100GB+ of arcade roms from there. 

Never mind, they just removed Nintendo Roms. Eh, whatever.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 12, 2018)

I find Nintendo do this now the weirdest part, at least 10 years ago when they had the VC on the Wii it would have made more sense.

The Switch barely has anything retro games wise on it and the mini consoles only a fraction of the library.

I still think Nintendo is missing a potential market by just selling the ROMs like Sega does on Steam.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> I find Nintendo do this now the weirdest part, at least 10 years ago when they had the VC on the Wii it would have made more sense.
> 
> The Switch barely has anything retro games wise on it and the mini consoles only a fraction of the library.
> 
> I still think Nintendo is missing a potential market by just selling the ROMs like Sega does on Steam.



Right? But no, they want to trickle out three games per month for the next 20 years. Big whoop.


----------



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo has no right to take down games from systems whose IP they don't even own.



This is indeed true, but they seems to target only their IPs. On the official statement of the italian authority for telecommunications guarantees (Autorità per le Garanzie nelle Comunicazioni) you can read (page two) a list of Nintendo owned videogames (most of them were for wii u, switch and 3ds):

https://www.agcom.it/documents/1017...63680-44e9-4bc6-8b8a-a1d9ac8801e9?version=1.0



linuxares said:


> It's not Nintendo per say that takes them down. It's the lawfirm. If the lawfirm also have Sony on board, they can therefore in a same swoop take them down as well. You need to read up a bit more on this, it's not as black and white as you say.



I agree with that. Nintendo doesn't have anything to gain or loose from blocking those websites. The law firms involved have their fees to earn :-/ and they will sue regardless of the positive outcome. This also explain why they are not targeting big websites like reddit, google drive or the russian trackers: they will fight back. They focus on the weakest preys that have no means of opposing thus looking for quick (but useless) results. Nintendo is not to blame for this crackdown. The greediness of law firms is the real culprit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

contezero said:


> This is indeed true, but they seems to target only their IPs. On the official statement of the italian authority for telecommunications guarantees (Autorità per le Garanzie nelle Comunicazioni) you can read (page two) a list of Nintendo owned videogames (most of them were for wii u, switch and 3ds):
> 
> https://www.agcom.it/documents/1017...63680-44e9-4bc6-8b8a-a1d9ac8801e9?version=1.0
> 
> ...



And yet they refuse to allow or offer more effective, legal means to purchase said IP, so until this changes, I'm not paying for squat for their NES Online.


----------



## altorn (Dec 12, 2018)

we need a blockchain rom sharing dApp


----------



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet they refuse to allow or offer more effective, legal means to purchase said IP, so until this changes, I'm not paying for squat for their NES Online.



The IPs they mentioned were all for sale thru retail and/or Nintendo shop.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

contezero said:


> The IPs they mentioned were all for sale thru retail and/or Nintendo shop.



Not all of them. There are still hundreds of games that belong to Nintendo that aren't available on the eShop, so.... I hope you're not defending their bullshit.


----------



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not all of them. There are still hundreds of games that belong to Nintendo that aren't available on the eShop, so.... I hope you're not defending their bullshit.



The legal action was about the IPs actually on sale. It's not about defending but about understanding. The owner of the site was making money (with ads) using copyrighted material. This is something that I am non defending. Are you? I prefer sharing for free so no-one makes money out of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> In before the "but it's their right to not provide games, they owe you nothing" bullshit response. Yes, it's true, but they have no right to complain about third party ROMs and ISO images, they have NO jurisdiction over those, so what right do they have to take those down as well? Oh I know, they don't.



They don't (though as was mentioned there can be multi company concerns), however if the police knock at my door to say "we know you have been dealing cocaine" you don't typically just stop dealing cocaine and go exclusively heroin.

I imagine any ROM site out there these days has at least a half arsed effort towards keeping its owners/operators out of legal crosshairs. If they manage to penetrate that and get a nice letter from a law firm to land on said owner/operator doormat it tends to be cause to reconsider your position.

Anyway everybody sing along
99 ROM sites on the web, 99 ROM sites. Take one down and share news around, 95 ROM sites on the web. 95 ROM sites on the web, 95 ROM sites. Take one down and share news around, 999 ROM sites on the web.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> They don't (though as was mentioned there can be multi company concerns), however if the police knock at my door to say "we know you have been dealing cocaine" you don't typically just stop dealing cocaine and go exclusively heroin.
> 
> I imagine any ROM site out there these days has at least a half arsed effort towards keeping its owners/operators out of legal crosshairs. If they manage to penetrate that and get a nice letter from a law firm to land on said owner/operator doormat it tends to be cause to reconsider your position.
> 
> ...




But why now? Why not earlier? Sure, if they were planning something good for eShop to allow more than NES I'd be supportive, but I'm not. Nintendo can take its litigation and stuff it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But why now? Why not earlier? Sure, if they were planning something good for eShop to allow more than NES I'd be supportive, but I'm not. Nintendo can take its litigation and stuff it.


And how the heck do you know that they are not working on something in secret?? All through this thread you come across like an entitled spoilt little brat.


----------



## contezero (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But why now? Why not earlier?



I think they started the crackdown with the advent of Switch piracy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

contezero said:


> I think they started the crackdown with the advent of Switch piracy.



Because the Wii, DS, GBA, 3DS haven't been pirated nor has said piracy killed off those consoles, so, yeah.

Fine, I get why, but don't act like their refusal to allow people to legally purchase more of their older games is any less of a dick move.
If they actually allowed more of their catalogs to be accessible online, people wouldn't pirate as much.  They keep being stupid with their older
games, I sure as hell don't see me not pirating said older games anytime soon.

The way they've been handling their old games has been anything but innovative or convenient. How anyone can defend them is beyond me. 
Great games like Smash, shitty services like Switch Online.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the Wii, DS, GBA, 3DS haven't been pirated nor has said piracy killed off those consoles, so, yeah.
> 
> Fine, I get why, but don't act like their refusal to allow people to legally purchase more of their older games is any less of a dick move.
> If they actually allowed more of their catalogs to be accessible online, people wouldn't pirate as much.  They keep being stupid with their older
> ...


Licenses is the problem, they can't just put any game they went on the eShops. Konami, Capcom etc. must give their permission for Nintendo to resell their games. It's not black and white... jesus stop whining on a big none issue.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Licenses is the problem, they can't just put any game they went on the eShops. Konami, Capcom etc. must give their permission for Nintendo to resell their games. It's not black and white... jesus stop whining on a big none issue.



And what of the games that don't have licensing issues? There's no excuse for those to not be on the eShop.
Fine, I will, but I will say that Nintendo can suck it long and hard for their bullshit methods.  Just wished people would stop sucking up to Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 12, 2018)

What about games like Super Mario All-Stars?
Nintendo is purposefully withholding that ROM from subsequent releases on Virtual Console/eShop due to the simple fact to make more money from individual games/releases.

That is one ROM which we will never see being re-released in digital format, and which suffers from this kind of obnoxious behaviour from Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What about games like Super Mario All-Stars?
> Nintendo is purposefully withholding that ROM from subsequent releases on Virtual Console/eShop due to the simple fact to make more money from individual games/releases.
> 
> That is one ROM which we will never see being re-released in digital format, and which suffers from this kind of obnoxious behaviour from Nintendo.



There's no licensing bullshit with first party IP and that's a fact.


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 12, 2018)

Even when Nintendo deems to allow you to buy an old game for too much money, they purposefully fuck them up (because something like 10 kids in Japan had seizures at a fucking pokeyman CARTOON, not a game) so there's still good reason to want repositories of ROMs available out there...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Even when Nintendo deems to allow you to buy an old game for too much money, they purposefully fuck them up (because something like 10 kids in Japan had seizures at a fucking pokeyman CARTOON, not a game) so there's still good reason to want repositories of ROMs available out there...


If you are talking about the darkening of VC games it has nothing to do with 10 kids in Japan having seizures. It's because of a European law regarding epilepsy. So how are they purposely fucking up by simply following European law???


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Even when Nintendo deems to allow you to buy an old game for too much money, they purposefully fuck them up (because something like 10 kids in Japan had seizures at a fucking pokeyman CARTOON, not a game) so there's still good reason to want repositories of ROMs available out there...



And as a result, butcher the emulation using stupid dark filters and an even blurrier picture. Wow, top notch programming!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And as a result, butcher the emulation using stupid dark filters and an even blurrier picture. Wow, top notch programming!


Again they are simply  complying to European epilepsy law.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Again they are simply  complying to European epilepsy law.



And yet the Snes Classic and NES Classic don't use said filters and have brighter/clearer emulation, so, inconsistencies are great. N64 games look like utter trash on Wii U.

Thanks EU, for making other countries apply to laws that are arbitrary. There are better ways to reduce epilepsy, and dark filters aren't one of them.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Dec 12, 2018)

I bet Nintendo’s doing all this as part of an effort to try and restore their relationships with third party developers and publishers since they were burning down quite a few bridges between the N64 to Wii U eras. Well, that and they obviously also want to profit more off of any port/remakes/retro rereleases they might make.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 12, 2018)

its simple really, all someone has to do is setup a static html site on i2p and host the torrent files there. then upload them to the postman tracker. ezpz.


----------



## cearp (Dec 13, 2018)

Plstic said:


> its simple really, all someone has to do is setup a static html site on i2p and host the torrent files there. then upload them to the postman tracker. ezpz.


what's the postman tracker?


----------



## depaul (Dec 13, 2018)

That's is a coward move, Nintendo. Even Sony & Microsoft are more indulgent than you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 13, 2018)

i have 5 sites i go to they are all still there...so far


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 13, 2018)

There really needs to be a "two console generation" law stating that everything three console generations and back is fair game as long as it's the game in original form and not a remake with extras.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 13, 2018)

@the_randomizer i agree they don't have juristiction over other roms/isos it's just that  the webmasters of said warez sites are just lazy fucks and don't remove the nintendo section we lost alot of good abandonware this way pisses me off, well there are places like my abandon ware which only deals in computer games that are either free or the company absolutely died and don't care bout those IPs hell i even found a 3GB romset of PC98 games


----------



## Plstic (Dec 13, 2018)

cearp said:


> what's the postman tracker?


its the torrent tracker hosted on i2p.


----------



## AgentChet (Dec 13, 2018)

Plstic said:


> its simple really, all someone has to do is setup a static html site on i2p and host the torrent files there. then upload them to the postman tracker. ezpz.


hehehe, I2P reference


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 15, 2018)

RIP..... Romshepherd website....


----------



## thekarter104 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nintendo got us right in the business. But ROM sites will always exist, new will come.
Nintendo has a long way still.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2019)

they can't shut down the 8gb dvd i have with every rom game that ever existed


----------



## Illuminaticy (Jan 1, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they can't shut down the 8gb dvd i have with every rom game that ever existed


>8gb
>Every rom game ever

Show me your ways. I got 7tb+ and don't have everything


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2019)

6666 in 1 ROM PACK. doesn't include psx isos though but they aren't roms


----------



## pasc (Jan 2, 2019)

*Frantically starts burning roms to Blu-Ray while laughing like a maniac*




Illuminaticy said:


> >8gb
> >Every rom game ever
> 
> Show me your ways. I got 7tb+ and don't have everything



Maybe he meant "existed for me".. as in "I don't play cr#p !"




KleinesSinchen said:


> In my opinion copyright laws are a problem.



It really depends on which side of the fence you are on...
Even if it is a "fight against windmills", it still serves as statement of sorts *cough* souljaboy consoles *cough*
Furthermore, copyright is a way to make money... ask C#a-p-ison

(Not saying that some games shouldn't be available after a certain passage of time, heck, maybe even open source some of them... [thinking of megaman 2 source code loss, well done Capcom])


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2019)

fuck their copyright we pirates do whatever the hell we want. now if you'll excuse me i'm going to download some pirated movies from USN


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 2, 2019)

pasc said:


> It really depends on which side of the fence you are on...
> Even if it is a "fight against windmills", it still serves as statement of sorts *cough* souljaboy consoles *cough*
> Furthermore, copyright is a way to make money... ask C#a-p-ison
> 
> (Not saying that some games shouldn't be available after a certain passage of time, heck, maybe even open source some of them... [thinking of megaman 2 source code loss, well done Capcom])


@pasc  Why did you quote one sentence of my post stripping it from it's context? _"In my opinion copyright laws are a problem."_ alone sounds pretty awkward and creates a false image of my post.
*
Not the existence of copyright laws* in general is a problem. Protecting intellectual property of any kind by law is a good thing. But the current laws are *far too one-sided *and the *protection time is in my opinion far too long*. As a paying customer I want to keep access to the content I paid for. No matter if the original storage media or playback devices break.


----------



## spogghi (Jan 5, 2019)

With a quick search you can find the "notice of initiation of the preliminary investigation procedure", issued by AGCOM (the italian "Authority for Communications Guarantees") on the request of Nintendo Co. Ltd, addressed directly to Terra_Cresta.


----------



## LuxerWap (Jan 8, 2019)

Great news! Nice to see Nintendo taking action towards these sites! Keep up the great work, Nintendo!


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard of those ROM sites. And you still can get games from that one Paradise but it requires a lot of work, and no, I won't mention how to either.


something something _download workaround_.

Still better than using most other warez sites, I liked paradise fine.


----------



## KingMuk (Jan 8, 2019)

Saddened to read that all these sites I've been using (like most of you) to download my roms are getting taken down 1 by 1. It's like...just fuck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> something something _download workaround_.
> 
> Still better than using most other warez sites, I liked paradise fine.



Way ahead of you on that workaround.


----------



## LuxerWap (Jan 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Way ahead of you on that workaround.


I already knew about the workaround. It's quite easy to do it.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 8, 2019)

Nintendo is going after everybody, like the recent modding ban in Japan well i'm pretty sure Nintendo lobbyists have something to do with that since Microsoft and Sony have been going less against that and it's always Nintendo making problems out of that.


----------



## codyjo (Jan 9, 2019)

Nintendo has something up their craw but whatever, I still have my romsets on an old hdd.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 19, 2019)

Another site, another pissing contest from entitled children. Oh, they took another one down?? OH NOES, WHAT EVER WILL YOU DO?! Oh, I know.... Browse the other several thousand sources readily available. FFS it's not hard if you really need to "archive" the older systems and games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Another site, another pissing contest from entitled children. Oh, they took another one down?? OH NOES, WHAT EVER WILL YOU DO?! Oh, I know.... Browse the other several thousand sources readily available. FFS it's not hard if you really need to "archive" the older systems and games.



And as far as "that one site" goes, people can still get games from it, but it's a bit of hassle


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And as far as "that one site" goes, people can still get games from it, but it's a bit of hassle


It sucks that Nintendo and their legal team are fighting such a frivolous battle, but they won't win. I can promise you that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> It sucks that Nintendo and their legal team are fighting such a frivolous battle, but they won't win. I can promise you that.



What pisses me off is their blatant refusal to allow their customers a legal and easier method in which to purchase said games digitally. Aside from the ones that have licensing issues, there is literally nothing holding them back from allowing people to download them. Maybe that's why SNES games are supposedly next in line for Switch Online, and if they are, I would be more than happy to pay for the otherwise sub par substandard service.  But until they offer SNES, N64, GBA, etc for download, Nintendo and their lawyers can suck it with their ROM site litigation.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 21, 2019)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Holy
> -Snip-
> Besides there are a lot of ROMs that are not available in any form in current media, how the fuck are we supposed to get those?
> 
> Again, I encourage everyone reading to search for full romsets of consoles and back them up in one of your drives. Most likely torrents will be the way to share ROMs in the near future.




Anyone whos interested in owning roms should have all those roms by now. I had lots of roms from 20 years ago. Nes,snes,gb,gbc,n64  dont take much space. GBA does not take much either. NDS and 3ds does. gamecube/wii and wii U will. The problem is gonna be getting the new roms. Why has nintendo not attacked that iso site is beyond me. They dont host switch roms but they do have google drive links with terabytes of roms....  Also that eye site, they have lots of roms also. 
Users on this very site used to say i was a moron for archiving roms even when they cant be used yet. Then again those user cant even think ahead 1 year in their own existance...

Anyways Stay downloading my friends. Oh and dont store roms in the cloud. thats just stupid... Use High quality 25/50/100 Gig BD-r Discs for long term storage.


----------



## Deleted-443739 (Mar 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard of those ROM sites. And you still can get games from that one Paradise but it requires a lot of work, and no, I won't mention how to either.


never heard of it myself too nice having something


----------

